# Cpt 93571



## tiffanycharris (Feb 22, 2017)

How are you billing CPT 93571 when Cardiologist A does the cath and Interventionalist does the FFR? How do you bill so that both get the appropriate RVUs?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## linz1works4doc@hotmail.com (Feb 22, 2017)

*Per Dr Z january 11th, 2017*

Hello!

Use an unlisted code 93799 for coronary artery without a heart cath procedure.  You cant bill a repeat coronary angiogram just to bill the add on code so you would put in field 19 "FFR 93571 26 [and the coronary branch],  This is posted in the Libman Education news letter.


----------



## mhari457 (Feb 22, 2017)

tiffanycharris said:


> How are you billing CPT 93571 when Cardiologist A does the cath and Interventionalist does the FFR? How do you bill so that both get the appropriate RVUs?  Thanks in advance!



The physician performs the FFR during catheterization or intervention in caronary arteries.

The physician injects the contrast medium into a catheter inserted into a peripheral artery and threaded through the vessel to the visceral site. A Doppler ultrasound records blood velocity and pressure by measuring the frequency of ultrasonic waves reflected from moving surface. This code reports the Doppler measurements of the initial vessel. a second code reports the primary coronary angiography procedure. Report 93572 for each additional vessel beyond the initial vessel.


----------

